# Debating getting a mouse



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a spare cage from my hamster who passed last month and i have wanted mice for about a year now and have done all the research. I want one male mouse and to give him some of my male dwarfs toys and Sofi's wheel and cage. My problem is I already have 2 hamsters and a kitten. Is it fair to bring home another animal? I am taking care of them the kitten has a vet fund i am setting up and I'll get him after I save for a car. He will be on my dresser out of reach of my kitten ( she watches my hams but doesnt want to hurt them) My plan for a diet is reggie rat and browns carnival hamster for him and fresh veggies now and then. But when I have so many pets a job and a relationship should I bring another one home?

PS my female hamster stresses when handled so attention is spread basically between the kitten and the mouse and my bf. My male hamster ( in a seperate cage) is cage agressive so he only gets maybe 15 mins out a day then wants back.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I would say it is up to you if you feel you can give the hamster the time he deserves on top of your current schedule and priorities than I say go for it! but you may consider getting two females instead of a single male that way in case you are not able to spend as much time one day as you normally are the mouse isn't completely alone? I am not sure they care as much as rats do or not, I know my mice seem happier when not alone


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd need 3 females and my hams want nothing to do with me. I want females but We'll see what I decide on. I have a lot to straighten out though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Why three? I started with mice as a pet in addition to my cat and dog, after having had rats. I have to say, mice take as little or as much time in your day as you can spend with them, so long as they're not alone. A pair of females can happily entertain themselves, and if they're tamed initially, will still enjoy the time they spend with you. A single male can get cage-aggressive or very lonely if he's not given attention, since he can't safely live with others.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I would love the bond with the male and the interaction with the females so either way ... and three so if something happens to one two are left and make the loss easier on each other.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

yes-three ensures that you won't have to QT another one for several weeks if one passes away.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

We'll see how work goes and finances once I pull it all together then i'll decide. I want a trio


----------

